# Just got me a AR 15



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

Traded out some roof work for a pre ban Colt AR 15 today. I was interested in seeing some of the 2coolers AR 15 combinations on scopes, red dots, grips, etc. Pics would be great for insperation.


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine's a Bushmaster A2 Shorty w/Eotech optic. The optics mount is Midwest Industries.

Sounds like you got a heck of a deal on a great weapon.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Smith & Wesson M&P15T,
CCA front grip
surefiretactical light system
Timney 3lb trigger
Troy front and rear folding battle sights
(2) 30 rd clips


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

After watching the debate tonight, I will be moving up my purchase date for an AR. Like tomorrow!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> After watching the debate tonight, I will be moving up my purchase date for an AR. Like tomorrow!


Go to the "Arms Room" in League City. They are owned by Holland Gun Works and will build you an M4 any way you want it. I have 3 uppers from them. One is a 10.5" Barrel.

I just ordered a .50 cal Beowulf from them.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

My Bushmaster after I rearanged it.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

BE VERY CAREFUL!

If not your safe will look like mine.

Here is a few of the ones the wife and I have..."few"!

The bottom one is 7.62X39...yeap that is the AK round...built that baby myself for the wife!

Oh...and I have added quad rail front hand guards to two of the ones (left and next to the far right one) in the top photo.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

This is my wife's  Rock River Arms 18" Varmint EOP(Elevated Optical Platform)


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

Where is a place in houston that I can actually look through some of the aimpoints etc. Im considering going with a Aimpoint Red dot 2MOA with a aimpoint 3x mounted behind, I just dont know how I want to trick out the gun. 

Good Deal hehe let me tell you what I recieved
AR15 Colt Pre-Ban with an old trijicon red dot thats fading
SKS with 600 rounds of ammo 7.65 X 39
9mm Carbine lots of clips and alot of fun
pre-64 .22 hornet single shot with 6-18x40 leupold mounted


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*RRA at the ready !!!*

Here's my RRA set up for close quarter combat !Flip up rear sight.EO Tech w/ 1moa dot,quad rail,Glock GL10 light,Hogue pistol grip,tactical forend grip and a 4 lb trigger.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Colt*

I have a couple of colts myself. It would help if you told us what type of Colt you have, Match Hbar, lightweight sporter, etc (I may not have those exactly right, but you know what I mean). But if you have a fixed carry handle, it is a lot of trouble to mount optics. On the other hand, you might find that you can shoot pretty darn well using the aperture sights and have one fun rifle that is clean of add on optics....just a basic combat rifle for hog shooting etc.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

whats up with the front grips? is it useful or mainly for looks. I didnt notice a large enough kick for the gun to need a front grip ???? 

and whats everyone opinion of aimpoint. Im having a hard time trying to find a dealer in my area that has optics on hand to give be a broad opinion on each one.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jonboat, 

Colt AR15
HBAR II

the handle is not fixed and can be removed. 
The barrel is a sportsment barrel I believe (last inch of the barrel is tappered)


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

stangit92 said:


> whats up with the front grips? is it useful or mainly for looks. I didnt notice a large enough kick for the gun to need a front grip ????
> 
> and whats everyone opinion of aimpoint. Im having a hard time trying to find a dealer in my area that has optics on hand to give be a broad opinion on each one.


Where are you located?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

The fore grip is not for recoil.It is for tactical moves.It a personal preference thing also.

As far as optics....how do you want to set your rifle up? Close quarter combat,long range or alittle bit of both.Decide on that and then look at the different sighting systems and go from there.Mine is set up for fast target aquisition and then the rear flip up can be used in conjuntion w/ the EO-Tech on or off.If battery power is lost....I still have the peep sights.


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's my Noveske


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

lets put it this way I have 100 doe permits this year and my typical shots are between 75 and 150 yard shots. 

whats at what distance do you go from close range optics to long range optics. 

I was looking at going with a Aimpoint red dot an adding the aimpoint 3x flip mount but I would like to see everything before I drop a grand on optics.

I live in Sugarland went to fountain firearms (they said they can get me anything I find on the net, just l like to touch and look through somthing before I make such a large investment)


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

and yes I have money burning a hole in my pocket!!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I plan to put a Burris FFII 2-7X Tactical scope on mine. The run $220 at SWFA.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

stangit92 said:


> lets put it this way I have 100 doe permits this year and my typical shots are between 75 and 150 yard shots.
> 
> whats at what distance do you go from close range optics to long range optics.
> 
> ...


SOG is/was located at 59 and the beltway. Going North on 59 exit before you get to the beltway and take the feeder road around to the beltway feeder, they will be on your right shortly (before the first light) after you get on the beltway feeder.

I would think they would have some of everything you'd want to look at.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

I went back to fountain they had a trijicon 4x I liked but I still need somthing for close combat... they wanted $1300


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

stangit92 said:


> I went back to fountain they had a trijicon 4x I liked but I still need somthing for close combat... they wanted $1300


I got an EOTech 512 for about $400 that I love. Might wanna check 'em out.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont care much for the looks of the EOTECH's Thanks though.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

stangit92 said:


> whats up with the front grips? is it useful or mainly for looks. I didnt notice a large enough kick for the gun to need a front grip ????


my front grip also has rails mounted on 3 sides (even thou i have a quad rail forend) for extra mounting locations. I put my light on there so that it all comes off in one piece and it actually has the presure pad on it to turn the light on and off by squeezing the grip.
Also able to store extra batteries in the grip for lights, lasers, or eotech type sights


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

AR15.com is a valuable source for information on the black rifle. Check out the forum for picture posts and you will get ideas on set-ups. There are also links to other good resources on the site.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What's the operative phrase?? "A WELL REGULATED MILITIA."

GOTTA LOVE THIS THREAD


THE "ARMED TO THE TEETH" JAMMER


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

hahah aint that right Jammer. 

with all the BS I have scene so far for these rifles its starting to test my testicular fortitude. Had a salesman today try to sell me 3 different scopes or optics to mount on my AR15. I dont need night vision, a close quarters redot, and a 4x power scope and 2 flashlights and a different barrel on one gun at one time. Its just way to much BS for one gun to have. 

yeah so I bought a beer instead.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have two ARs, one is a Colt match target Hbar and the other is a .50 Beowulf, I am a keep it simple kind of guy so grips are Hogue, scope on the Hbar is a Leupold VXII 3-9 and a McCormick trigger. The wulf has the same grip, an ARFX stock, factory brake, timney trigger, and a Leupold VXII 2-7. Make sure your rings are high or when you shoulder your rifle, you will be in a natural position looking thru the top of your scope,and will have to lower your eye level to see clearly thru your scope. Take the handle off, weaver style rings 1 1/2" rise. Good luck and be safe, but have fun, these ugly black rifles are alot of fun.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey deadeye,

I have that same colt pre ban hbar model 6700, and I am really having trouble getting anything over 55 gr to shoot well in it. Have you had any luck with any of the larger (60 gr+) bullets, and if so what are they.

THE JAMMER


deadeye68 said:


> I have two ARs, one is a Colt match target Hbar and the other is a .50 Beowulf, I am a keep it simple kind of guy so grips are Hogue, scope on the Hbar is a Leupold VXII 3-9 and a McCormick trigger. The wulf has the same grip, an ARFX stock, factory brake, timney trigger, and a Leupold VXII 2-7. Make sure your rings are high or when you shoulder your rifle, you will be in a natural position looking thru the top of your scope,and will have to lower your eye level to see clearly thru your scope. Take the handle off, weaver style rings 1 1/2" rise. Good luck and be safe, but have fun, these ugly black rifles are alot of fun.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

stangit92 said:


> Where is a place in houston that I can actually look through some of the aimpoints etc. Im considering going with a Aimpoint Red dot 2MOA with a aimpoint 3x mounted behind, I just dont know how I want to trick out the gun.
> 
> Good Deal hehe let me tell you what I recieved
> AR15 Colt Pre-Ban with an old trijicon red dot thats fading
> ...


Collector's Fire Arms on Fondren and Richmond, SOG Armory on the South Loop on beltway. Look into an eotech 512 or 516. Nice for CQB


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Jammer, what is the twist on your barrel? Mine is 1 in 9" and will shoot anything 52gr. thru 69gr. It likes Blackhills 55gr. JHP better than anything and will hold MOA or better if I do my part.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Deadeye,

I have the 1X7 which should actually be better for the heavier bullets. Maybe I'm loading them too fast and they're stripping through the rifling. I get sub MOA with 55 gr ballistic tips also, but anything bigger it spreads out to 1.5 plus- still pretty good, but I want and think I should be able to get better.

THE "FRUSTRATED" JAMMER


deadeye68 said:


> Jammer, what is the twist on your barrel? Mine is 1 in 9" and will shoot anything 52gr. thru 69gr. It likes Blackhills 55gr. JHP better than anything and will hold MOA or better if I do my part.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Jammer,

Try some factory 75gr. and see what happens. The 1 in 7" should be ideal for that grain bullet.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Here is my RRA Varmint 24"


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

I was looking to purchase some form of Semi-Auto...AR15 - AK47. Anybody know of one being sold or places to look for 'em?


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Sace said:


> I was looking to purchase some form of Semi-Auto...AR15 - AK47. Anybody know of one being sold or places to look for 'em?


carters country, gander mnt., cabelas, academy, The Tomball Pawn shop has some of the better prices,


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Sace said:


> I was looking to purchase some form of Semi-Auto...AR15 - AK47. Anybody know of one being sold or places to look for 'em?


I purchased my Upper Assembly from these guys based out of El Paso: http://www.coldwarshooters.net/

The lower receiver is what needs the background check as its the trigger assembly. That you can get at a gun shop or Gun Show. Or if you have someone who can transfer firearms then get it from them.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ruben,

I like that barrel is it possible to attach that upper to my gun


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

stangit92 said:


> Ruben,
> 
> I like that barrel is it possible to attach that upper to my gun


Yup, you should be able to. I think they all fit unless you have a COLT lower. and I made a mistkae, mine is the 20" bbl.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

DPMS .308 goodness...


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Brewgod said:


> DPMS .308 goodness...


Thats what I want next


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*???*

Remington R-15 VTR predator carbine CS 
available in: 204 ruger, 223 remington

anyone shot one of these yet?? thinking of getting one. They accept all aftermarket ar-15 magazines.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

So many guns, so little money. What are those R-15s going for and availability?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I HAVE ABOUT 2,000 ROUNDS OF FACTORY AMMO I WOULD LIKE TO GET RID OF. .223 50 ROUND BOXES.
P.M. ME


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

saltwater_therapy said:


> Remington R-15 VTR predator carbine CS
> available in: 204 ruger, 223 remington
> 
> anyone shot one of these yet?? thinking of getting one. They accept all aftermarket ar-15 magazines.


It's a decent gun from what I have read. Remington now owns Bushmaster, it is the same gun as this... http://www.bushmaster.com/catalog_xm15_PCWVMS20FPRED8.asp with the Remington name.

For the price I would look into something else and/or have one built to your liking. JMO.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Stuart said:


> So many guns, so little money. What are those R-15s going for and availability?


They average $1,099 for the .223 at Gander and Academy.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> They average $1,099 for the .223 at Gander and Academy.


You can get an M4 for as little as $650.00 at the Arms Room in League City.

Captn C on the board can tell you where to buy the parts, and assemble one yourself.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Ya Buy parts sep. and it is very doable price wise Theres only what like 16 parts to a AR15. Can be assembled in 5 minutes.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Maybe Capt C can put us up a list of parts and where to buy. I see all kinds of AR parts for sell out there, but every time I start adding everything up, I dang near might as well buy one off the shelf.


----------

